# Notebook booten - "Fan Error"



## C4D_Joe (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo!
Ein Bekannter hat bei eBay ein älteres Notebook ersteigert (ThinkPad - ich glaube T21...). Doch schon beim ersten Starten kam sofort ein Fehler "Fan Error ... Press F1 to enter Setup". Na toll. Als wir dann festgestellt haben, dass er nach einem Druck auf ESC doch noch bootet, waren wir etwas beruhigt. Der Lüfter lief sogar, man konnte ihn deutlich surren hören.
Heute jedoch, nachdem mein Bekannter einen ordentlichen Haufen Fotos auf Speicherkarte kopieren wollte (Im Netzbetrieb), schaltete er sich, kochend heiß, nach 15 Minuten kopieren ab und ließ sich nicht mehr starten. Wir entfernten den Akku, und siehe da - er bootete.

Ist ja schön, dass er wieder läuft, aber was ist denn da nicht in Ordnung? Der Lüfter dreht sich, aber leistet nicht genug? Ich habe keine Ahnung.

Wäre schön, wenn hier jemand weiß woran das liegt und einen Lösungsvorschlag bringen kann!

Gruß, Joe


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Januar 2006)

Mal mit Druckluft die Lüftungsschlitze kräftig durchpusten.
Notebooks neigen dazu innerlich manchmal sehr schnell vollzustauben, vieleicht dreht sich deswegen der Lüfter nicht schnell genug, und es kommt zu dem Fehler


----------



## C4D_Joe (24. Januar 2006)

Und da geht sicher nichts kaputt? Ich meine, Druckluft ist ja nicht so ganz ohne...

Aber ich werds mal ausprobieren, vielleicht klappts ja!

Joe


----------



## Nico Graichen (24. Januar 2006)

Hi, 

du sollst das ja auch nicht mit 15 Bar machen 
Im Fachhandel gibt es zur Not auch Dosen, zur Reinigung mit Druckluft. Wenn du sie nicht kaufen willst, kannst du aber auch mal drauf schauen, wie hoch der Druck ist, sollte eigentlich drauf stehen.


----------

